# Sync viewing experience with another TiVo in network



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd like to be able to sync up with another TiVo that's watching something. Preferably all TiVo's to hopefully include the mini's. Possibilities...

TiVo Central > My Shows > Devices > Sync > _whatever is in my network
_
TiVo Central > My Shows > Sync > _whatever is in my network_

Or from a video feed on your tv...

Info > Sync (below closed captions) > _whatever is in my network_

Currently now I get to walk from one room to another with a weird echo. It's almost impossible to perfectly sync your viewing experience in a seamless manner.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There is quite a delay between a Mini and its host. Good luck.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I also experience the same issue between a Tivo in one room and a mini in another. The mini is almost always ahead of the Tivo for live TV. I'm getting better at pausing/resume playing on the mini to get them nearly synced to reduce the weird stadium echo effect. My other workaround is to mute one of the devices are turn the volume up on the other. Better synced playback from Tivo(s) would be a nice to have from my perspective.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Most tvs have an audio sync or delay setting. It is however, in milliseconds. you may need something larger. The function is designed to sync up your tv and sound bar or receiver in the same room. But...take one tv down all the way and the other up all the way , you may get a half a second.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Most tvs have an audio sync or delay setting. It is however, in milliseconds. you may need something larger. The function is designed to sync up your tv and sound bar or receiver in the same room. But...take one tv down all the way and the other up all the way , you may get a half a second.


While we both think sync video with audio, the OP would like to sync two locations with the same content. I have a Mini within easy hearing distance from a Roamio. There is considerable lag, with the Mini quite far behind. With some fiddling it could be possible to delay the host a little, but it could be harder than it's worth.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Sync to a host, line up buffer ticks. Allow whichever TiVo that joins the sync session to jump in and watch, listen in a same time environment. Host sends and receives back an echo for time delay. It's doable and probably something that'll be, at the very least, patentable for a future lawsuit.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

This is a very limited use case. I think you would be better off either hardwiring to the main tivo to do this, splitting the HDMI (I have no idea if that is possible) or, finding an audio solution that allows the main tivo to drive the sound and getting the video in each room to be close enough.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

We currently use an SD-only AV distribution device to broadcast a TiVo Mini's output on cable channel 72 at each TV in the house. Audio sync between the TVs used to be OK, back when we just had tubes, but a noticeable audio sync issue cropped-up between TVs when we switched over to flatscreens.


----------

